# Juice sadness.



## Nightwalker (23/3/16)

Always have a catchy title.
I have tried two peanut butter juices by two different master blenders. They were amazing. Brilliant. I loved them. For half the tank... Then they started to taste chemical.. Drip.. Great. Amazing. Brilliant... Same outcome. So I'll have a small bottle of that juice for once in awhile but then comes my next problem..
I want sweet chocolate that is like two nymphomaniacs ladies going at it on my tounge. 
1. What would u suggest?
2. I don't want the penutbutter problem. It must stay good so I can order in bulk.
Orion has that chocolate and orange and I think VM has a choc too. What u guys think


----------



## Silver (23/3/16)

Hi @Nightwalker

VM has Choc Mint. Its a great juice on its own but has Mint in it too. Lovely. 
I find its better for me if I add 5 drops of VM's coffee concentrate to 5ml of the Choc Mint juice
Rounds it off and gives it a lovely tasty coffee twist

Been vaping that as an ADV exclusively in my Reo Mini for about 2 years!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (23/3/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Nightwalker
> 
> VM has Choc Mint. Its a great juice on its own but has Mint in it too. Lovely.
> I find its better for me if I add 5 drops of VM's coffee concentrate to 5ml of the Choc Mint juice
> ...


Well I'll be a horse uncle mang. That sounds great. I'm keen to try that. I'm a rather fat guy that is now on a strict diet so have to get any form of chocolate... Thanks. I put the mang in there on purpose this time. Lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yiannaki (24/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Always have a catchy title.
> I have tried two peanut butter juices by two different master blenders. They were amazing. Brilliant. I loved them. For half the tank... Then they started to taste chemical.. Drip.. Great. Amazing. Brilliant... Same outcome. So I'll have a small bottle of that juice for once in awhile but then comes my next problem..
> I want sweet chocolate that is like two nymphomaniacs ladies going at it on my tounge.
> 1. What would u suggest?
> ...


Chocolate is perhaps one of the trickiest flavours when it comes to Vaping. 

Sadly, from my experience, you'll never find anything that comes close to the real deal.

I know there's a peanut butter recipe on diy or die which is apparently very good. You could look at going the diy route and crafting something to satisfy your pallet.

In the meantime, if you enjoy raspberry macaroons, then you should try Smackaroon from Mr Hardwick. I know it's not chocolate but if there ever was a desert flavour so good that you felt as though you were experiencing the real deal, this would be it 



Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ChrisFJS (24/3/16)

Yiannaki said:


> In the meantime, if you enjoy raspberry macaroons, then you should try Smackaroon from Mr Hardwick. I know it's not chocolate but if there ever was a desert flavour so good that you felt as though you were experiencing the real deal, this would be it



If you really enjoy smackeroon and want to save yourself a bit of money you can make it yourself

http://diyordievaping.com/2015/08/17/rhodonite/


----------



## Nightwalker (24/3/16)

ChrisFJS said:


> If you really enjoy smackeroon and want to save yourself a bit of money you can make it yourself
> 
> http://diyordievaping.com/2015/08/17/rhodonite/


But I'm lazy. And busy. To diy. but to be honest, I'm going for choc not smackeroons. I here good things about it


----------



## shaunnadan (24/3/16)

Chocolate is such a tricky concentrate to work with.

Getting it to taste authentic and not like baking chocolate was my biggest gripe.

The absolute best choc mint was bombies - a real nightmare. Tasted like mint crisp chocolate!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (24/3/16)

Blends of distinction - Chocolate brownie! Really enjoying this, it is surprisingly legit in flavour with a smooth chocolate inhale and chocolate bakery on the exhale. Not an ADV but lekka every now and then. 

Noble - Radon is also quite good, this raspberries drizzled in chocolate. The main feature of this juice being raspberries followed by chocolate. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (24/3/16)

@Nightwalker, I love a dark chocolate and my favorite juice in that category is called "Nirvana" from Bumblee's flavour fluid.
I think it's available at Vapeclub.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Ernest (24/3/16)

Alex said:


> @Nightwalker, I love a dark chocolate and my favorite juice in that category is called "Nirvana" from Bumblee's flavour fluid.
> I think it's available at Vapeclub.



Oh I love dark chocolate as well. BumbleBee's "The King's breakfast" also has a very nice chocolate note to it, will try Nirvana next. @BumbleBee mixes great juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Well I'll be a horse uncle mang. That sounds great. I'm keen to try that. I'm a rather fat guy that is now on a strict diet so have to get any form of chocolate... Thanks. I put the mang in there on purpose this time. Lol


Dude do what I did. No effort and I lost 25 kilos. People think I work out looool. I am way too lazy.

Just cut out all white bread, pasta, and rice. I was living off steak and salad watching the kilos drop off while literally eating all the time. Ate MORE and lost a whole stack. And I ate chocolates all the time too hehehe...

So I did a half-assed Banting mission and it paid off big time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Always have a catchy title.
> I have tried two peanut butter juices by two different master blenders. They were amazing. Brilliant. I loved them. For half the tank... Then they started to taste chemical.. Drip.. Great. Amazing. Brilliant... Same outcome. So I'll have a small bottle of that juice for once in awhile but then comes my next problem..
> I want sweet chocolate that is like two nymphomaniacs ladies going at it on my tounge.
> 1. What would u suggest?
> ...


Had this happen with 2 juices in the last week. Epistle's Carrot Cake started off perfect but is now kinda like vaping leather polish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

